# Bought Jeff's recipe before the Texas Rub was availabe (2010).



## dannytip (Aug 30, 2018)

Can I get the Texas Rub Recipes now or will I have to purchase them?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 30, 2018)

If you have ever purchased the recipes, the Texas rub is free. I will send you a private message about this


----------

